# Now I get to finish all these



## Kalai (Dec 12, 2007)

This is  a few hundred Koa bowls that are now dry and ready to be finished, then I start all over again and make more bowls and let them dry and so on and so on, but I never get dizzy from all this turning  Aloha to all.

Kalai


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 12, 2007)

Does wood dry in Hawaii?


----------



## airrat (Dec 12, 2007)

you are one busy person Kalai.  I wish I could turn one bowl but have never tried.


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 12, 2007)

looks like you might be busy for a while chris!


----------



## rherrell (Dec 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> Does wood dry in Hawaii?



Yeah, does it?


----------



## Kalai (Dec 12, 2007)

In my neck of the woods I need to use a Kiln to dry my wood but I live on the Big Island, I can drive to the Kau Desert and it is very dry there, or I can go the the hot lava to warm up when it gets cold, and it does get cold, there was recently a man that was lost in a blizard here and they still have not found him, yes we have snow on our 2 highest mountains, Mauna Loa and Mauna Kea.  I love the Big Island of Hawaii.  Aloha to all.

Kalai


----------



## vick (Dec 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> you are one busy person Kalai.  I wish I could turn one bowl but have never tried.


I am going to bust you on this.  I thought you turned a bowl at my house at last years turners gathering, or was that your brother?

Kalai -  That is quite a stack of bowl.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 12, 2007)

WOW! That`ll keep you busy for a while Kalai![:0][]
I watch Dog the Bounty Hunter on cable TV, my kids follow it too, I think he stays in Hawaii, have you heard of him? [8D]


----------



## R2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Tha' will be an awful lot of cornflakes to eat!


----------



## Randy10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Chris,

I loved your Norfolk Pine "Creations" and know that your Kona bowls will be just as impressive.   Are your works in any of the Big Island galleries?   I will be there (both Hilo and Kona) in January.

Randy


----------



## Kalai (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Mark, yes I know of the Dog, he lives on the Island of Oahu, his son Leeland lives here on the Big Island in Kona, I have seen them a few times when they were over here.
-
Hay Randy I hope you stop by and see me if you have time, I have my work in the Honolulu Acadamy of Arts, and at Dan Deluz Woods, the rest goes on my website and to private collectors who order my bowls.  Aloha.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## airrat (Dec 12, 2007)

That was Robert Mike.  I had to leave for work after a couple hours.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Kalai!


----------



## Fred (Dec 13, 2007)

Did anyone else notice that Chris needs a truck to haul his work around. Dang, he is one very busy turner!


----------



## johncrane (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Chris  love too see some finished work.[]


----------



## alxe24 (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow that is pretty impressive. Beatiful.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow...that's alot of bowls!  Be sure and take a break and check your emails.


----------



## louisbry (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice lineup.  Love to see some of them when you finish turning.


----------



## Kalai (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi everyone, ya I will be busy for a while but not to long, I hope
sometimes I think I do not get some emails so email me as many times as needed, I respond to all emails.
I will also post some pictures of the finished bowls when I am done, also remember I offer free bowl turning lessons to any IAP member who comes to the Big Island and even if you dont want to turn a bowl stop by anyway and I will make sure you go home with some Hawaiian wood, aloha and Mele kaliki maka.

Chris
Kalai[8D]


----------

